# Questions about various principles of worship



## thesoveriegnist (Dec 1, 2008)

I am writing a paper for seminary right now concerning the regulative and normative principles of worship. I personally hold to a regulative principle but, in my research I have come accross a new worship priciple called the informed principle of worship. It is loosely considered a blend of the normative and regulative principles. Have any of you heard of this or know anything about it? I am looking for some quality reading on it to possibly include it in my research paper.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 1, 2008)

This is Schlissel's view I think; it received several critques at the time (2000?); G. I . Williamson, maybe others. You might find the series in _The Confessional Presbyterian_ helpful; one article on Frame and Gore, and a two part series surveying the last 60 years of writings on the RPW. There is a special (3rd or 4th item down) on now to get the last three and forthcoming CPJs for just $50 postage paid (that's like four 500 page volumes of material).



thesoveriegnist said:


> I am writing a paper for seminary right now concerning the regulative and normative principles of worship. I personally hold to a regulative principle but, in my research I have come accross a new worship priciple called the informed principle of worship. It is loosely considered a blend of the normative and regulative principles. Have any of you heard of this or know anything about it? I am looking for some quality reading on it to possibly include it in my research paper.


----------



## thesoveriegnist (Dec 1, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Howdy, Mr. Way. Please click on the "Signature Requirements" link in my signature. Thanks.



I hope I got it in right. I am not the most computer savy seminary student you will ever meet.


----------

